# AP questionable for Sunday...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Looks to be a game-time decision

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3597917


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We're done. Go for the draft pick Vikes.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Goldy's Pal said:


> We're done. Go for the draft pick Vikes.


Don't worry Frerotte is your savior! Just don't let him headbutt the wall...


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> We're done. Go for the draft pick Vikes.


Typical queens fan, two weeks ago spouting off about going to the Superbowl, now hoping for a high draft pick!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

MOB said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> > We're done. Go for the draft pick Vikes.
> ...


Easy there gunpowder, excited about the offseason sure, but I know better than to ever mention the "S word". Your day is coming my friend. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey MOB, I heard that some of the Viking players have been known to browse the forum before the games. :wink:


> Reverse psychology is a persuasion technique that involves the false advocacy of a belief or behavior contrary to the belief or behavior that is actually being advocated.


 k: :bartime: Gotta do what ya gotta do. :lol:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Yep, even a blind squirrel finds an acorn now and then!
MOB aka "Gunpowder" I like it!


----------

